# What do you feed your cavapoo?



## Michelle75 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello,

Just out of interest I was wondering what you feed your cavapoo?

My pup is 11 weeks old, and is currently on Hills Vetessential but have just heard this isnt the best type of food and want my pup to have the best.

I have looked on the sticky thread, but would like to hear form you guys.

All advice is greatly welcome as I am a new puppy owner...previously a cat owner.

Thank you.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think it matters what breed it is as such, size can be an issue for some foods, such as raw, which is what I feed. Your pup might not be able to manage the size of bones my lot can (Labs and a flatcoat) but the diet itself is still achievable. 

When you're looking at a kibble, look at the list of ingredients, they are listed in size order, so the first thing will be the largest percentage, if that's not a good meat ingredient then it's probably not worth looking at the next ingredient down. If it's got lots of fillers in such as wheat, corn, barley, gluten, maize, beet pulp, then it's going to go straight through your pup fairly undigested.


----------



## Michelle75 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

So I am guessing this ingrediants list which is on the Hills Vetessentials puppy isn't the best...

_Maize, poultry meat meal (Chicken min. 30%), animal fat, dried beet pulp, digest, maize gluten meal, fish oil, potassium chloride, salt, rice._

There's just so many foods out there it's hard to know where to begin.

I guess this explains why he has had an upset belly


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Michelle75 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> So I am guessing this ingrediants list which is on the Hills Vetessentials puppy isn't the best...
> 
> ...


Maybe, it would be an explanation. 
Hills isn't great and generally, any food the vets prescribe they earn a bit on, so would never go for that. 
I feed raw, so not the best person to avoid on kibble, but there are loads of friendly, helpful people on here, who I'm sure would know what to feed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi
Even though I don`t own a cavapoo may I answer this?
Hills is not the best. Vets when they take a course on animal nutrition tend to have pet food companies teaching them 
You do Not have to feed puppy food AT ALL  All puppy food is is more expensive than normal food with puppy written on the bag
If you want to feed dry
Fish4dogs (get the working stuff its cheaper and VAT free it just comes in a clear bag but its the same stuff) food-working-dog
Orijen (it might be too rich for some dogs however and many on here have found they need to feed much less than the RDA) Orijen Dog Food on Sale now at zooplus
Simpsons premium sensitive Sensitive - Grain Free

Always try and go for a grain free food  The following foods might seem expensive but you feed much less :thumbsup: If your wondering why grain free, grain is very unnatural to dogs and difficult to digest and a common allergen so its best to avoid it altogether.

Wet food
Fishmongers wet trays- Fishmongers Natural Tray with Ocean Fish 395g | Pets at Home
Nose2tail- Nose 2 Tail | Products | nose2tail
Naturediet (the small amount of rice in ND is okay) Nature Diet Dog Food for Sale at Pets At Home

I feed raw and if you are interested in it ready the raw sticky at the top of this page, feel free to PM me when you have enough posts (I can direct you to some good sites and give you advice if you like) and post a thread here loads of raw feeders will help you out!
Or if you would like to feed pre prepared raw
Wolftucker- Adult BARF raw dog food in the WolfTucker CANIS & PRIMAL brands.
Ziwipeak (its like dry too so no need to freeze!) Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition | ZiwiPeak Shop .co.uk

Wishing you the best of luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

You can discount almost all of the foods you can buy from the supermarkets or even the local pet shops. There are a few in the pet shops that are good value for money, but not the best ingredients. Pets at Home own food isn't that bad, Wainwrights. You can buy one from Morrisons called Harringtons that isn't that bad. I used Simpson's premium to wean pups onto, their adult lamb & potato is pretty good and not hugely expensive. I weaned pups straight onto the adult variety as I simply don't believe in life stage foods. 

Whatever you choose to do, research thoroughly and make the switch slowly if you choose to change foods.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Well my cavapoo is raw fed.
Prior to this was fed Barking Heads Kibble.
Good suggestions from the others re kibble and ingredients.


----------



## Michelle75 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for all your advice.

A friend has said that 'James Wellbeloved' is a good food, especially the Turkey & Rice?

I would like to try the raw feed but find it all a bit daunting-I have just looked on the link from 'NEW PUPPY MUM' -WOLFTUCKER Adult BARF raw dog food in the WolfTucker CANIS & PRIMAL brands. The puppy one looks good. So how does this work....do you need to do anything to the food or just give it straight from the pack? How many packs do you think I would need to buy to last me the month?


----------



## Oscar12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Michelle75
I feed the pups James Wellbeloved but the Lamb one. They've been fine on it but since we put there feeds up a few grams they've had a bit of a dicky tum in the evenings (not sure if this is related or not). 
Pets at Home usually have this on offer every other week so it works out quite cheap if your on a budget. There is a cheaper brand that is a better quality but I can't remember the name of it ! My local pet shop stock it and were going to try it when you JW is finished.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Michelle75 said:


> Thank you for all your advice.
> 
> A friend has said that 'James Wellbeloved' is a good food, especially the Turkey & Rice?
> 
> I would like to try the raw feed but find it all a bit daunting-I have just looked on the link from 'NEW PUPPY MUM' -WOLFTUCKER Adult BARF raw dog food in the WolfTucker CANIS & PRIMAL brands. The puppy one looks good. So how does this work....do you need to do anything to the food or just give it straight from the pack? How many packs do you think I would need to buy to last me the month?


You store it in the freezer, defrost and serve the RDA 
And seeing as your pups so small I would think you would get through 2 packs a week? so 8 packs a month? Not sure though just get what you think will be more than enough and see


----------

